# ASA State ?



## BowanaLee (Sep 30, 2016)

Has the club putting on the ASA state shoot been decided yet ?


----------



## passthru24 (Oct 3, 2016)

Bowana, it has not. It probably won't be till Jan of 2017.


----------



## DoubleRR (Oct 3, 2016)

RBO would be a good place for the ASA State.....no place better for a 3d shoot in Georgia!  IMO


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Oct 12, 2016)

DoubleRR said:


> RBO would be a good place for the ASA State.....no place better for a 3d shoot in Georgia!  IMO



They still let you on here? 

Figured Alligood hired you on as a chauffeur by now


----------



## DoubleRR (Oct 12, 2016)

CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored.....talk about coming out of the wood work!....Alligood wouldn't let me drive his new truck that Pete bought him..... Y'all should respect your elders!


----------



## DoubleRR (Oct 12, 2016)

LOL!   on the censored stuff....


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Oct 12, 2016)

DoubleRR said:


> LOL!   on the censored stuff....


----------

